# How does the front fork stay attached to the frame of my supersix?



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

N00bie question. Just received my 2011 Supersix 105 and it looks great! However, the handlebars had been taken off in order to fit the bike into the travelbox. My question is as follows: how do I ensure that the fork attaches properly to the frame? Is it merely the screws at the end of the stem that makes sure the fork stays put? There was also a topcap in the box and according to the manual it should expand (although it looks different from the topcap / expanding screw in the manual...) but does the topcap play any role in this connection.

What to do? I would like to have attached a photo, but I do not know how to decrease the size of the photos so RBreview accepts them...


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

re: " Is it merely the screws at the end of the stem that makes sure the fork stays put?"
.
..... Is the stem, fork extension, and/or handlebar carbon ? If so, don't overtighten. 
..... The stems I've worked with have torque specs labeled on them.
.
That's been my experience, but I haven't looked at a 2011 Supersix. 
... and the top cap doesn't hold the fork.
... My local bike shop said folks tend to overtighten the top cap bolt and crack the cap.
.
Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Visit the Park Tool website for an explanation of threadless headsets.

It is perhaps the most commonly misunderstood thing on a bike today.

If you are not familiar with working on a bike, I suggest you get someone to show you, as this is also a critical safety area.

The steerer may need to be cut too, and again you really need to know what you are doing.

LBS may be the best bet for you.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

If you don't have a torque wrench, don't attempt to assemble the stem/compression plug/top cap. You can easily damage the fork or stem (if the stem is carbon). Most tightening specs for stems are 5-6nM, I wouldn't trust myself to guesstimate that. The steerer doesn't have to be cut right away. When you have it assembled have the stem where you want it and put the spacers above and below accordingly. Ride it for a little while to make sure that's the right position, then cut it.


----------



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for the answers.

Have consulted the Park Tools website, but will also check with the LBS. I have a torque wrench so hopefully things should work out fine. 
Look forward to riding it once the snow and salt are gone.....


----------

